# Rebuilt Title?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I recently saw an add for a car that had a "rebuilt title". I'll admit, I've never heard of this before, so it got me thinking.....

would U/L accept a vehicle with this so called "rebuilt title"?

Does anyone know what this means and if U/L would accept it?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber and Lyft will not accept a rebuilt or salvage type title on their platform.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

It means the vehicle had an insurance claim if some sort, was purchased from the insured and a claim paid and the title was then rebranded as a rebuilt title the the new owner, the insurance company.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Yea. The car was totaled out, then rebuilt.

You might get the car on the platform, but they regularly run VIN checks. It would only be a matter of time before the car gets disqualified to drive.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Yea. The car was totaled out, then rebuilt.
> 
> You might get the car on the platform, but they regularly run VIN checks. It would only be a matter of time before the car gets disqualified to drive.


Not necessarily! Cars can have rebuilt tilted and not be severely damaged, hail, flood, undercarriage damage and still be safe to drive.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Not necessarily! Cars can have rebuilt tilted and not be severely damaged, hail, flood, undercarriage damage and still be safe to drive.


True. Totaled only means the insurance totaled it. Sometimes can be something as simple as an airbag deployment, but no other real damage. The price savings can be worth the risk in buying one. Just won't work for and Uber/Lyft.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> True. Totaled only means the insurance totaled it. Sometimes can be something as simple as an airbag deployment, but no other real damage. The price savings can be worth the risk in buying one. Just won't work for and Uber/Lyft.


Right on!

Any damage to a Tesla will always total it. Tesla does not allow for independent body shops to perform repairs and parts are impossible to buy from them.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Get a picture of the underneath of the vehicle; if the frame bolts are new the car is garbage. Vehicles will never respond the same way after the frame is affected, rebuilt or not.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

No salvage or rebuilt. You may save a few grand going that route but later on, at trade in time you're screwed, especially after the mileage rideshare will add. Dealers will sell a rebuilt but they frown at buying them back.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Not necessarily! Cars can have rebuilt tilted and not be severely damaged, hail, flood, undercarriage damage and still be safe to drive.


Yes, but U/L specifically say in their vehicle requirements that no salvage titled vehicles and I'm assuming that also means no vehicles with rebuilt titles.

Not really sure how they check all that, since you don't have to send a copy of your title to them. Guess they are running VIN checks on some database periodically, or something. I buy cars from Copart to flip pretty regularly and been kind of thinking if I should try and see what happens. The cars I buy are ones with minimal body damage and no blown airbags.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yes, but U/L specifically say in their vehicle requirements that no salvage titled vehicles and I'm assuming that also means no vehicles with rebuilt titles.
> 
> Not really sure how they check all that, since you don't have to send a copy of your title to them. Guess they are running VIN checks on some database periodically, or something. I buy cars from Copart to flip pretty regularly and been kind of thinking if I should try and see what happens. The cars I buy are ones with minimal body damage and no blown airbags.


What is "Copart"?


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Copart is a dealer auction.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> What is "Copart"?


www.copart.com



Rich2nyce said:


> Copart is a dealer auction.


Individuals can also buy from them.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> I recently saw an add for a car that had a "rebuilt title". I'll admit, I've never heard of this before, so it got me thinking.....
> 
> would U/L accept a vehicle with this so called "rebuilt title"?
> 
> Does anyone know what this means and if U/L would accept it?


rebuilt title? Means a car was in a crash or damaged.,to the point INS said not worth repairing,INS co' figure a car is totalled if it 50-80% damaged? thats when its issued a salvage title,once car is fixed, they give it a rebuilt title? as Clint westwood said in a movie? are ya feeling lucky punk? well are ya? GL, JMO


----------

